

Show HN: Dropdo - file upload site that tries to display the files - mcrittenden

This was a side project to give me a chance to use Flask for python.<p>Most file upload/sharing sites make you download the file to view it. Dropdo tries to display it on the site so you don't have to download it to see it. It also has a link to download the file if you wish.<p>It'll currently display images, videos (a few formats), audio (a few formats), plaintext, markdown, source code files (everything supported by Pygments which is a lot), and anything that Google's doc viewer supports (Powerpoint, Word docs, Excel files, PDFs, etc.).<p>I'd love your feedback. I'm not looking to monetize this (unless there's overwhelming support of it), but I'd like for it to be useful to people, as it has been for me.<p>http://dropdo.com
======
mcrittenden
A few examples (adding as a comment so links are clickable):

Source code - <http://dropdo.com/H/html_matcher.py>

Markdown - <http://dropdo.com/x/cowboy-readme.md>

Text - <http://dropdo.com/A/ycombinator.txt>

Image - <http://dropdo.com/B/Chaos.jpg>

Audio - <http://dropdo.com/C/02_-_Flim.mp3>

Video - <http://dropdo.com/E/bully-gets-owned.m4v>

PDF - <http://dropdo.com/F/HTML_Cheat_Sheet.pdf> (just uses Google's doc
viewer, same as with Docs, Excel, and PPT).

